# Brigantine surf report



## riptidebnt (Aug 12, 2004)

[/COLOR]  Hey guys just wanted to stop by and give a report. The surf is heating up with kings and larger blues in the 3-5 lb range. Guys are loading collers full of tasty kings and blues.
The big news here is the first reports of striper activity on top water poppers, fish have been swirling on the plugs for the last few days and some have hooked up. mostly shoolies around 20-22" but two keeper bass 25" or so. 
It's almost that time folks!!!!!
Tony--RIPTIDE Bait & Tackle
Good luck & Tight Lines!


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Tony!

Thanks for the report!

Are those stripers in the wash or in the back bay?


----------



## riptidebnt (Aug 12, 2004)

stripers were in the wash on the north end of the island. Sorry for the late reply, store's been busy. The surf is starting to heat up. Kings everywhere, bigger blues allover, Blues in the inlet,triggerfish off the brigantine jetty as well as sea bass, fluke off the beach and jetty and inlet also stripers swirling and bumping poppers.
it almost here folks! Time for the tourists to go and the fishermen to take over. 
Good luck fishing and if anyone get's down to brigantine stop in and say hi!


----------

